# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  اديب المريخ القبطان حاج حسن عثمان

## على الصغير

*القبطان حاج حسن عثمان
أديب ذو فكر ثاقب ويراع بارع وإداري محنك ومريخابي أصيل هام في حب المريخ ، المبادئ والقيم والفن والنصر ، جاد ولم يبخل بماله للمريخ ، ونذر قلمه الناطق حساماً قاطعاً في صدور أعداء المريخ في صورة أدبية خالدة ، كما نثر قلمه زهوراً وينابيع في رياض المريخ لم يتردد في أن يكون طوع إشارة المريخ ليعمل في أي موقع سواء أن كان داخل مجلس الإدارة أو خارجه 
كان حاج حسن عثمان الإداري الذي بذل النفس والنفيس للمريخ في فترة خالدة 71/1975 كان المدرب خلالها المرحوم ( منصور رمضان ) ويساعده لاعب المريخ الشهير بكري موسى التقر وبدر الدين أبو فارس مديراً للكرة سطع نجم المريخ خلال تلك الفترة وضاءاً حيث جمع درر النجوم من اللاعبين الأفذاذ في فرقة خلدها التاريخ 0 عبد العزيز ،،السر كاوندا ،، سليمان عبد القادر ،، قدوره ،، خورشيد ،، نوح ،، بشرى ،،بشاره ،، محسن العطا ،، كمال عبد الوهاب ،،سانتو ،، جاد الله ،، الجيلي ،، عمار 
سجل التاريخ للمريخ معجزة 71/1972 بإحراز كأس دوري الخرطوم دون تعادل أو هزيمة في معارك خالدة خلدها قلم الإداري الفذ حسن عثمان 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*كتب الاديب مؤمن الغالي ايضا عن القبطان قائلا:- 


وعلمنـي القبطــان الغنـاء 
في المريخ والذوبان فيه وجداً 
لا أجد نفسي إلا وسط قبيلة الباكين الهاطلة دموعهم في


طوفان من الحزن المتسربلون.. 
بثياب البعاد والفراق والرحيل.. بل لا أرى دافعاً وحافزاً لكل ابداع في الكون.. 
الا عندما تنهض شاهقة رايات المعاناة والحرمان.. تعالوا.. نذهب مع الخليل الذي 
أحب في عصف وجنون الوطن.. 
فكان ذاك الشلال الهادر من روعة الأعالي وبهجة المعاني.. ونأتي الى 
مدرسة محجوب سراج الباكية الدامعة


.. وليه بتسأل عني تاني.. وذروة سنامها.. 
بل درة تاجها..


تلك الكلمات التي اتخذها 


سلاماً ونشيداً..


وانا عهدي راح


.. 
ما أظنه آت.. 
وما فضل غير اغنياتي


.. وفيها أكتب ذكرياتي.. ومرة أضحك ومرة أبكي ومرة أتحمل أساي.. 



والآن الآن.. ما فضل لي من الندى الحبيب.. غير ذكرياتي.. ولأني مدين للبعاد والفراق.. 
وعدم الاقتراب من المحبوب.. فقد كان ذاك نهجي وطريقي.. آليت على نفسي ان أكون 
بعيداً عن المريخ.. حتى لا أغضب منه يوماً.. لا اعاتبه لحظة.. لا الومه لمحة.. ظللت 
طيلة ايام التصافي بالمريخ.. التحامي به.. معانقني له.. عناق العطر مع الوردة.. 
أرفض ان أمل في دهاليزه.. أو أتجرأ لأديره..وتأتي الذكريات والقبطان حاج حسن 


عثمان 


الذي انا مدين له فقد علمني غير الغناء في المريخ.. او الذوبان وجداً في ذاك المعشوق 
الجميل.. علمني كيف أنتقي الحروف لأنسج منها عقوداً تليق بجيده البديع.. قال لي مرة.. 
لماذا لا تعمل في إحدى لجان المريخ المساعدة.. باغتني السؤال.. بل اجتاحني الزلزال.. 
شحب لوني وانفقع وجهي.. أجبته مذعوراً كمن لدغته حية 


انا ؟ انا أعمل في المريخ..


أين انا من ذاك الذي يدور في المجرات 


مع الكواكب والنجوم البعيدة.. 
واصل الرجل الحاحه.. وانا استعصم.. بالكلمات والخوف واحياناً الدموع 


.. 
أخيراً توكلت على الواحد الصمد.. وقلت للقبطان.. أرجوك دعني استمتع بالبعاد.. 
بل دعني أجعل مساحة بيني وبين الندى الحبيب.. دعني أراه وسيماً جميلاً.. مشرقاً أبداً 
ونضيراً.. 


أخشى يوماً ان يفضني أمر في ادارة المريخ.. أخشى ان يخف أوار الحب.. 
بالاقتراب.. أخشى ان تنطفي نار الحب المشتعلة أبداً في عقلي.. في قلبي.. في كبدي 
وبين ضلوعي..


وأطلق سراحي القبطان فتنفست


الصعداء.. 
حتى أتى ذاك اليوم.. والتاريخ ينام في اهمال.. والشمس تغفو والقمر يسافر ويأتي صادقاً 
ساطعاً مجلجلاً.. بيت الشعر.. الرصين.. 


الذي لا أظن الا ان 


قائله يعنيني تحديداً.. 
كل في السودان يحتل غير مكانه..


ونفر كريم وأحبة مدهشين من الندى الحبيب.. 
يحاصرني حصار المقاومة في (تل الزعتر) بأن أكون رئيساً لادباء المريخ..



وانهارت كل دفاعاتي أمام مدهم الكاسح.. فوافقت ولم أدر وقتها..


اني أحمل أمانة اشفقت 
منها الجبال.. فكنت ظلوماً غشيماً.. وصرت ويا لسخرية 


الأقدار..


رئيساً لرابطة أدباء المريخ..



*

----------


## على الصغير

*الاديب الاريب مؤمن الغالي والذي يعشق المريخ حتي الثمالة فقد كتب عن القبطان حاج حسن عثمان في جريدة الصدي الرياضية قائلا... ومااشق الكتابة عند حضرة القبطان ..وفقيرة هي الحروف التي تتشابي لتتحدث عن القبطان ..وحائرة العبارة..بل تائهة وهي تحاول التحليق في المجرات البعيدة..لتكتب شيئا عن القبطان..ولا اجد في التاريخ ..من التصق اسمه بكيان هائل كامل مثل التصاق المريخ بالقبطان ..وعندما ياتي اسم المريخ حتما وطبعا ياتي معه في الختام لا فكاك منه القبطان..وكذا الحال..عند حضور القبطان يكون الكوكب الاحمر حاضرا في كامل زينته ..وبهيج طلعته...واحاول ..واعود الي شريط بهيج وبديع..ليس مصورا..ولا مكتوبا بمداد..ولا هو مرسوم بفرشاة ماهرة..متدربة وخبيرة ..بباهر وبديع الالوان.. شريط محفور باطراف أسنة..منحوتا في ابداع فنان في تجاويف عقلي..وفي تلافيف مخي..وزمان بهيج وبديع..والقبطان يعلمني ..رحي الحروف غزلا في المريخ ..في وسامة المفردة..حبا وصبابة في المريخ.. في اناقة العبارة ..حبا متدفقا في المريخ ..والمريخ جزء من تخيلنا ان لم نجده علي الارض لاخترعناه ..بديعة تلك الايام ..التي كان يهطل فيها مطر الكلام من سحب القبطان تلك التي هي ابدا حبلي بوابل الحديث..او رذاذ الحروف..اوسارية تنعش الليل..وتفتح ابوابا يتسلل منها الدعاش ..يخوض المريخ الملاحم الاسطورية والوحشية ..نستمتع حد الثمالة في الملعب ..ونمني النفس باطباق العسل المصفي صبحة الغد ..اي غد وعيوننا تكتحل وتصافح وتسعد بروائع الادب..وبديع البيان..وشلالات من طرب..علي صفحات الصحف..كان المريخ منتصرا او حتي مهزوما..لله درك ياقبطان ..وانت تجعل من انكسارات المريخ ابراجا من ضوء..وعواصف من اريج ..وسيل من شهد...انا مدين للقبطان ..بكل حرف اكتبه..كان ذلك علي كراسات الدراسة او علي صفحات صحف..فقد تعلمت من الرجل..روعة الحرف عندما يتشكل ..فقد كان القبطان وكانه ينحت بهيج بديع اللوحات من صفق الورد ..وزنابق الرياض المعجونة بعصير الصندل ..في اناء كريستال ..اصابه يوما داء اليرقان ..كان المرض حاضرا ولكن المريخ اكثر حضورا ..فقد قال الرجل :الحمدلله حتي امراضنا صفراء..وهل انسي تلك القلادة التي طوق بها جيدي..وهل انسي روعة الوسام الذي مازال يزين صدري.. وها انسي شهادة التكريم التبي بها افخر واقدل ..ازهو..اتبختر وافاخر ..كان ذلك والقبطان يحدث زلزالا ..بل يفجر بركانا عندما اعلن تلك الاستقالة من الندي الحبيب..اصابتنا تلك الاستقالة بماهو فوق الجنون..كان حالنا كحال افراخ طير امهم بكرت فاصابها راميا ماخانه الوتر..اذكر اني وعلي صفحات جريدة الصحافة قد خاطبت القبطان ..راجيا بل مسخلفا العدول عن الاستقالة..كان عنوان رسالتي للقبطان ..هو الاستقالة المستحيلة ..ويعود القبطان ..طبعا ليس فقط من اجل رسالتي ..ولكني مازلت اظن ان رسالتي قد ساهمت ولو بندر يسير في عدوله عن الاستقالة..الست محقا ان اتباهي..وانبه وافخر..نعم هذه هي قلادتي ..وذاك وسامي ...الم اقل لكم ان الكتابة عن القبطان ..تبدو كما الاستحالة..كيف تكتب بالحروف عن الذي تنقاد اليه الحروف ..من تطاوعه الحروف من الذي تزدهي بين انامله الحروف..حفظك الله ياقبطان ..منارة مضيئة من منارات المريخ ..ومصباحا مبهرا في روض ورياض الندي الحبيب....
*

----------


## على الصغير

*كما ان شاعرة المريخ الاستاذة سعدية عبد السلام كتبت عن القبطان حاج حسن عثمان قائلة ...يابا ...سلام من الله عليك...و..كنت ادرك يقينا بانني ساقف عاجزة بعد السلام ..كيف لا وحالي كالحوار امام شيخه بل وحالي كالتلميذ امام استاذه ..نعم سيدي ووالدي منذ امد بعيد وانا اصارع رغبة عا... في الكتابة عن قبطان المريخ وعاشقه المتبتل في محرابه ..لكن كانت يدي ترتجف وقلمي تكاد تنفجر رئته الحبلي يشهيق الاحمر الوهاج... ولكم وكم اجتهدت في سبر اغوار حروفكم علني اجد نقطة لكن قلمي كان يعود خجولا يجرجر ازيال الخيبة .. ولكن سيدي كان لزاما علي وعلي اي مريخي ان يكتب عن حضرتكم وهذا اقل مانوفي به جزء من دينكم علينا في عشقكم السرمدي لهذا الكيان العظيم وصرحه الشامخ كشموخ حروفكم الوضيئة الرصينة وكتابكم الكبير والذي هو دوحة وارفة الظلال نديه الزهور والورود ...حروفكم عن سودان المريخ سيدي هي واحة تستريح فيها الخطي ونسمة صيف داعبت قلوبنا العطشي ليوم نصر ات لمريخ الانجاز والاعجاز...عذرا ابي وانا اهزو بكلام لايليق بحضرتكم وكم اجتهدت بان اتي بالحرف التاسع والعشرين عله يضيف جديدا لمفردتي البائسة ...فانا لا افهم في كيمياء الكتابة لذا سيدي اعذرني ان جاءت كلماتي اقل من قامتكم السامقة ولكم العتبي ان تناثرت حروفي وتوارت خجلي...ابي العزيز كم وكم قرات حروفكم منذ الصغر والي الان ...تنتابني دهشة تلجمني لقلم يعرف كيف يطوع الحروف كيفما شاء ويدوزنها ويلونها ويوشي لوحتها البهية واطارها الزاهي ببديع المعاني وجميل الكلم ..نعم والدي اليك كلماتي البسيطة وانت تاج عز وفخار نضعه فوق رؤوسنا وانت صولجان ومجد مؤثل يضاف لصفحات الزعيم فنفاخر بحضرتك ونعتز بان في الاحمر الوهاج قبطان هو سيد الحرف الاحمر بلا منازع ..كيف لا وانت تحضر لمناسبات المريخ العظيم تتوكا علي عصا ادري تماما بانها تتوكا عليك هي وهي سعيدة بذلك ...لان هذه اليد التي تمسكها كم وكم كتبت ومجدت زعيم الكرة السودانية ...استاذنك ابي لاذكر يوم ان جئت لمنزلكم العامر للمرة الاولي برفقة شقيقي اسماعيل تندلتي ..دخلت وعندما وصلت مكان تجلس انت خلعت نعلي تادبا لحضرتكم ..سلمت ثم جلست ارضا رغم اصراركم ..وتحدثنا وكنت انا استمع لحديث اعتبره اقيم حديث سمعته في حياتي ثم دلفنا للشعر وامنا بان المتنبي هو سيد الشعراء ولكنك اخبرتني بان ابا العلاء اشعر منه لانه ذكر كلمة المريخ في شعره خمس مرات والمتنبي مرة واحدة!!! انظروا سادتي كيف يحب هذا الشيخ الوقور المريخ العظيم ...عفوا سيدي فاذا اردت ان اعدد ماقدمتموه للاحمر الوهاج فساحتاج الي كتب ولن يوفيكم ذلك حقكم ...ولن يساوي قطرة في محيط معرفتكم فانتم من يعرف سر الحرف ومعني التعبير ..انتم من يلون الابداع باضافة اللون الثامن لقوس قزح المفردة وانتم حاسة الفكر السادسة ...وانتم نخلة اصلها ثابت وفرعها في دم الصفوة حبا واعتزازا لحرف انيق دفيق شفيف عفيف تخطه اناملكم الطاهرة لتنبت الف زهرة علي سفح جبل وتكون حكاية للشمس التي تشرق بلون الذهب ... ثم تودع الوجود بلون احمر ..ليدرك الكل باننا سادة الدنيا وخير اهلها ولنتباهي بقبطان سودان المريخ وندعو لتكريمه حتي ولو بالكتابة عن حضرته وهذه امانة احملها لكل عاشق للنجمة الحبيبة ...حاشية ... قال لي البحر هل للنجاة طريقك ..قلت احب الغرق ....قال لي صاحبي ...كيف حالك ..قلت موات هي الكبرياء ...ولكن نخلتنا حين جفت ضروع الثري ..اشهرت مابها...عاندت موتها ..ثم لم تنحن.... تلميذتكم خادمة المريخ سعدية عبد السلام. 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*يقول الفاضل سانتو بروفسر الكرة السودانية كما لقبه القبطان حاج حسن عثمان انه شديد الاعجاب بالقبطان حاج حسن عثمان واعتبره من افضل الاداريين الذين مرو على المريخ وهو يحب المريخ ويعظم نجومه لحظة الاجادة ويطلق عليهم الالقاب وهو رجل مفخرة لشعب المريخ وتاريخه ولسانه لا يذكر المريخ بسوء حتى في احرج لحظات الغضب وهو يحب المريخ بكل ما اوتي من فهم وثقافة وقوة .
*

----------


## على الصغير

*كما يقول لاعب المريخ الدولي الطاهر هواري في لقاء صحفي اجراه معه الاستاذ معتصم عيدروس من قلب الجزيرة عن القبطان حاج حسن ان مجلس أبو العائلة وإنجازات المريخ بعد الرياضة الجماهيريةاتسمت بوجود مجلس إدارة قوي برئاسة المرحوم حسن أبو العائلة وقد شهد المريخ في تلك الفترة الإنجازات والإعجاز لحنكة المرحوم وقوة شكيمته وحزمه مع الجميع فقد قاد سفينة المريخ بكل إخلاص وتفاني وكان يضحي بالغالي والنفيس من أجل المريخ لا يجامل ولا يفرط في حقوق المريخ بل أسس لديمقراطية العمل الرياضي بنادي المريخ وجمع شمل الأسرة المريخية حين قام فريق المريخ بجولة شملت جميع بقاع السودان حيث بدأت من مدني مرورا بسنار والسوكي وسنجة ثم الأبيض والفاشر ونيالا وكان الهدف من الجولة توحيد كلمة أهل المريخ وجمع الدعم المعنوي وليس المادي حيث كانت خزينة المريخ فائضة بالسيولة بسبب الدعم اللا محدود من كبار رجالات المريخ وعلى رأسهم الأب الروحي الحاج عبد الرحمن شاخور عليه رحمة الله والقبطان الحاج حسن عثمان أمد الله في أيامه وبقية العقد الفريد من رجالات المريخ العظماء آنذاك...القبطان الحاج حسن عثمان أقول له أمد الله في أيامك ومتعك بالصحة والعافية فقد كنت المريخ بحاله وكان المريخ بك ولولا تواجدك المستمر بالنادي ومساعداتك المستمرة اللاعبين لتوقف عطاء كثير منهم ولما وصل المريخ لهذه المرحلة المتقدمة من الشهرة والمجد وأتمني أن يتم تكريمك من قبل المريخ وهذا اضعف الأيمان لشخص في قامتك يمثل تراث نادي بحاله أكرر متعك الله بالصحة والعافية يا قبطان المريخ العظيم..
*

----------


## ابوالعلاء (بايجاز)

*يا سلام عليك ياعلي الصغير وعلى هذه اللوحة الابداعية لعاشق المريخ واديبه القبطان حاج حسن عثمان 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رجل يحمل في قلبه المريخ وبس
ربنا يديهو الصحة والعافية
انظروا اين كان يجلس عندما دخل القلعة الحمراء رغم صحته الوهنة

بين جمهور المساطب الشعبية


*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*لك الرحمة والمغفرة رجل المريخ الجميل الأنيق (القبطان حاج حسن عثمان) والتعازي موصولة للأسرة الكريمة ولكل لامجتمع المريخ فى رحيل القبطان وإنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون 
*

----------

